# Sulcata- dry/flaky face HELP



## pneumaticbetta (Oct 12, 2008)

My sulcata has a dry flaky face. i was wondering what are the symptoms of this? is this normal? what should i do? thanks.

steve


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Steve: There's nothing wrong with dry flaky skin in hatchlings. Desert tortoise hatchlings are notorious for flaky skin around their neck area. Just keep the food washed off his face and I'm sure he'll be ok.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Steve...are you soaking him everyday? Hatchlings dry out really fast under the hot lights. While they do have dry flaky skin, if he is dehydrated he'll look like that as well...


----------



## pneumaticbetta (Oct 12, 2008)

i try to soak him but he hurrys out of the water right away. am i supposed to hold him in the water?


----------



## purpod (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi ~

If you set your babe up in your kitchen sink with luke warm water, he will have no place to excape to. You might wanna put a heat light over the area so that he does not become cool or chilled as the water loses its' heat. 

But honestly, he looks fine ~ quite a cutie too!
Happy Day,
Purpod


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 12, 2008)

pneumaticbetta said:


> i try to soak him but he hurrys out of the water right away. am i supposed to hold him in the water?



I soak my small tortoises in a tub they can't escape from. I just soak them for 5 minutes or so. If a tortoise is dehydrated he will generally drink as soon as you put them in the water. Then after they drink you put them back in their habitat. So it's up to you to provide the routine for him and once you teach him, he'll drink and you won't have to hang lights over the water or anything like that.
A small soak everyday does it!


----------



## dcoolguy68 (Oct 12, 2008)

I soak mine everyday for like 5 minutes or less in a glass bowl with warm water and they can't escape lol.... The flaky dry skin isn't a bad problem since they're in the heat a lot of the time just make sure to soak them everyday and they're skin will look better.


----------

